# California Legal?



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

Does anyone know if the new Delta Elite and .38 Super is legal in California?


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Did you check here yet?

http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/

I'm not familiar with that piece, but if it's "new" as you say, then it's a good bet it's not on the list yet. The Springfield XDM isn't even on the list yet, to give you a time reference. Good luck.


----------



## VAMarine

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Does anyone know if the new Delta Elite and .38 Super is legal in California?


They are not:

From the website above, you might want to book mark it.

There are 11 matching records for Colt 
The matching records list is sorted by Model
This list is valid for Monday, January 04, 2010

Model Gun Type Barrel Length/ Caliber Exp Date 
01070XSE / Stainless Steel Pistol 5" .45 ACP 5/9/2010
01091 M1991A1 Ser 80 / Stainless Steel (matte) Pistol 5" .45 ACP 3/11/2010
01980XSE / Carbon Steel (blue) Pistol 5" .45 ACP 2/9/2010
01991 M1991A1 Ser 80 / Steel (matte blue) Pistol 5"  .45 ACP 3/11/2010
01991AR Custom M1991A1 (America Remembers) / Blue Steel Pistol 5" .45 ACP 11/8/2010
01991Z Custom M1991 A1 (America Remembers) / Steel Pistol 5" .45 ACP 9/8/2010
04012XSE Combat Commander / Stainless Steel (brushed) Pistol 4.25" .45 ACP 10/30/2010
04091U / Stainless Steel Pistol 4.25" .45 ACP 11/14/201004691 / Carbon Steel Pistol 4.25" .45 ACP 11/14/2010
07000D Defender Ltwgt Ser 90 / Alloy, Stainless Steel Pistol 3" .45 ACP 3/11/2010
I3060CS Python (silver) / Stainless Steel Revolver 6" .357 Magnum 7/24/2010


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

RightTurnClyde said:


> Did you check here yet?
> 
> http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/
> 
> I'm not familiar with that piece, but if it's "new" as you say, then it's a good bet it's not on the list yet. The Springfield XDM isn't even on the list yet, to give you a time reference. Good luck.


Yeah I did. I cant understand why they are not on the list since they function like anyother Colt.


----------



## VAMarine

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Yeah I did. I cant understand why they are not on the list since they function like anyother Colt.


Because each make/model must be submitted for testing and pass the CA DOJ's criteria. Not every model gets submitted.


----------



## jrod

:smt1099They're legal to buy private party as long as you buy from another Ca. resident. If you're LEO they don't have to be on the list,you can order anything.


----------



## MBZCDI

*Legal Now*



VAMarine said:


> Because each make/model must be submitted for testing and pass the CA DOJ's criteria. Not every model gets submitted.




Evidently, it has just recently been listed . . .

See:

O7000D Defender Ltwgt Ser 90 / Alloy, Stainless Steel

Pistol

3"

.45 ACP

3/11/2014

Think I will check one out!

Regards,

Derrel


----------

